# 2 surgeries same day diffrent drs



## Pat Liebl (Jul 18, 2014)

I need a little help please.   I have two doctors from the same group that did surgery on a pt the same day.   I have to bill them on two different claims under each dr.   What modifier do I use for the second surgery.  The first surgery was a placement of tongs with traction and closed reduction of unstable cervical fracture.  The second surgery by the other dr. was c2-3 open reduction internal fixation of type 2 hangman's fracture with a anterior cervical discectomy with fusion and plating.  

Should I use a 58 (staged)  or do I not use any because its the same day

Pat


----------



## trinalankford (Jul 18, 2014)

I found this on Medicare's web site:

The following billing procedures apply when billing for a surgical procedure or procedures that required the use of two surgeons or a team of surgeons:

* Modifier 62 - If two surgeons (each in a different specialty) are required to perform a specific procedure, each surgeon bills for the procedure with a modifier -62.  Co-surgery also refers to surgical procedures involving two surgeons performing the parts of the procedure simultaneously, i.e., heart transplant or bilateral knee replacements. Documentation of the medical necessity for two surgeons is required for certain services identified in the Medicare Fee Schedule Data Base (MFSDB).

* Modifier 66 - If a team of surgeons (more than 2 surgeons of different specialties) is required to perform a specific procedure, each surgeon bills for the procedure with a modifier -66.  Field 25 of the MFSDB identifies certain services submitted with a -66 modifier which must be sufficiently documented to establish that a team was medically necessary. All claims for team surgeons must contain sufficient information to allow pricing by report.

* Different procedures require no modifier - If surgeons of different specialties are each performing a different procedure (with different CPT codes), neither co-surgery nor multiple surgeon rules apply (even if the procedures are performed through the same incision).  If one of the surgeons performs multiple procedures, the multiple procedure rules apply to that surgeon?s services. 

*****Here is the web site in case that formatted funny: 

http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...k-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE1322.pdf


----------



## Pat Liebl (Jul 18, 2014)

The surgeries were done at two different times but the same day


----------

